# Just under 20 percent of @Lyft riders offered a self-driving ride turn it down



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151162415243022337


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

And most of those idiots that think self driving cars are a good thing also think that investing in Uber/Lyft is a good idea. 

What's your point?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

His point is hype hype hype SDCs

I am an Uber driver

I see how a transportation business works

Putting a fleet of robo taxis in the mix just won’t work. 

But what this guy does is just hype hype hype no matter what.

Sooner or later it will reach the end of the line. After two years of watching this board on UP, I think we’re getting close


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> And most of those idiots that think self driving cars are a good thing also think that investing in Uber/Lyft is a good idea.
> 
> What's your point?


No they don't. You just made that up. I believe the author's point is most people are fine with self driving cars and the fear factor was way overblown.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> No they don't. You just made that up. I believe the author's point is most people are fine with self driving cars and the fear factor was way overblown.


? you can't be serious.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> No they don't. You just made that up. I believe the author's point is most people are fine with self driving cars and the fear factor was way overblown.


Public fear of SDCs is one jelly bean in a bag of jelly beans where each jelly bean represents a reason why robo taxis as a service wont work

You want to talk about one jelly bean? Ok fine. There's still a whole bag


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol "not ready for the tech" 

yeah, sure....more like they don't feel like dying today 

and there's no way it's under 20%, even with a safety driver still driving the car

as well as the bs 96% would ride again

just fake propaganda with no proof


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Two take always

Most pax are idiots
Most drivers are scary


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

It will take an accident with deaths for people to be really worried... just like 737 max... the image is in the toilet


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> It will take an accident with deaths for people to be really worried... just like 737 max... the image is in the toilet


Yeah, I'm afraid Boeing is in a very deep hole. Not only with passengers but the airlines that bought all those planes. A really bad time considering that Airbus was close to saying uncle.


----------

